# Project Binky Ep 18



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Much to my surprise (as I wasn't expecting it before Xmas!!), Episode 18 of Project Binky is now on youtube!






:thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

So what do you reckon will be next? Auto lights, airbags, lane departure detection????


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

The screen sensor has a light sensor too. I know Nick said they'll not bother with that, but I reckon it'll def have auto lights. Cruise control? Active city braking? Lol. 

It's the best thing on YouTube. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I only started watching this after you lot mentioned it. I think its brilliant. We need alot more of this messing about with your mates in sheds.


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

Cookies said:


> It's the best thing on YouTube.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It's the best car modification show ever, and that includes the ones on regular tv.


----------



## restricted (Jun 13, 2011)

if you like Binky then maybe you might like this?






Retropower rebuilding and modifying a Mk1 Escort for none other than "the" Gordon Murray


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

restricted said:


> if you like Binky then maybe you might like this?
> 
> Gordon Murray's MK1 Escort - Retropower Build Episode 1 - YouTube
> 
> Retropower rebuilding and modifying a Mk1 Escort for none other than "the" Gordon Murray


I've been following that from the start. Well worth a look as well!:thumb:


----------

